

The Program - William Binney Video Interview (NSA Whistleblower) - vyrotek
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=590cy1biewc

======
e3pi
If you've the free time, see this (longish 1:27:34) Youtube video of William
Binney, harassed and heroic NSA whistleblower, describing huge corporate-
intelligence-complex expansion, internal intrique, and corrupt revolving door
entanglement of NSA active careers into lucrative re-hired retirees.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxnp2Sz59p8](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxnp2Sz59p8)

Who Does a Cyberwar Escalation Or False-Flag-Op Benefit?

What does a false flag op(Reichstag Fire) lead to in `Cyberwar'? Say,
something such as personal crypto, stego, deniable crypto, hacking ... becomes
illegal? Loss of more civil rights?

Possibly something much more frightening.

Rather, "follow the money", this new kind of war's required budgets, now even
more centralized and higher-tech than Wall Street or Silicon Valley, more
remote and alien `mathematical', `quant'; more pure-and-applied `mathematics-
weaponized' focused, this new defense budget, will be handled and directed by
these re-employed ex-NSA elite.

Who is going to fight a Cyberwar? Not the Marines, Army, Navy, Air Force. It
will be a relatively tiny nos of techs in these Maryland corridors of
security/intel-tech corporate parks leading into Fort Meade, with ex-NSA
civilians pulling down exec salaries wearing their valuable rare and tightly
controlled security clearance badge necklaces.

If the above outcome is true, this appears quite the nightmare. President Bush
was cognitively challenged though recognizably human. These state sanctioned
and security cleared career puppet masters are way smarter, amoral, and
frighteningly alien.

